
John Nash Has Died - rcina
http://www.nj.com/middlesex/index.ssf/2015/05/famed_a_beautiful_mind_mathematician_wife_killed_in_taxi_crash_police_say.html
======
todayiamme
It is always strange when people who have had an outsized impact upon others
die. Prof. Nash wasn't just someone who was killed in a traffic accident. He
was someone who touched the lives of many, many people in surprising ways. His
work itself has a large sphere of influence that will exist without him, but
I'm talking about a more personal kind of influence. He was an example of
living to who you could be regardless of what was broken inside of you or what
was "missing."

When I was a teenager, I had the good fortune of attending a lecture by Prof.
Nash. Although I did not have the maturity to truly grasp what he was trying
to explain - the event did influence my later life. I started reading up about
him and his struggles with his schizophrenia, the work he wanted to do, the
fears he had of never achieving it, and how despite everything he ended up
manifesting his work anyway. This influenced my own struggle with teenage
depression and made me realise that there was probably more I could contribute
beyond the seemingly staunch limits of my own mind. That altered my life
trajectory in a "tiny" but measurable way, so that I - a complete stranger -
feel moved by the loss.

I'm sure he stands for so much more to so many people and that's a testament
to the power of a life well lived.

~~~
elmar
"He was an example of living to who you could be regardless of what was broken
inside of you or what was "missing.""

This is a wonderful legacy and i just love the way you where able to describe
it on one sentence, thanks.

~~~
verbin217
I think that sort of excellence is born from resignation to "brokenness". Many
many people waste their potential trying to fix the things they think they're
missing.

~~~
bbcbasic
Sounds interesting, can you expand on that?

~~~
verbin217
Society is continually expanding it's notion of minimum acceptability.
Standardized testing is a great example. The problem with this approach is
that extreme excellence is fundamentally divergent. Revolutionarily smart
people don't think the same way but faster. They think differently [1]. Also,
excellence in one domain precludes it in others. For instance, you can't be a
world class distance-runner and body-builder at the same time. The same holds
for mental activities. Effective heuristics in one domain become cognitive
biases in another. By expecting and accepting lower performance in general you
create room for your comparative advantages to further develop. This can be
summarized by the maxim: focus on your strengths. In this case I suspect
insurmountable weakness enabled Nash to do exactly that.

1: or "different" if you're too focused to bother with grammar ;)

~~~
anshukla
"No entity can be optimally efficient at more than one thing." \-
[http://www.thebookoflife.org/why-work-life-balance-is-an-
ill...](http://www.thebookoflife.org/why-work-life-balance-is-an-illusion/)

------
po
Such a tragic loss.

Like many people, I never wore a seatbelt while riding in a taxi. I'm not
really sure why, it just seemed somehow to be the social norm and I went along
with it. Then one day, my co-worker and his girlfriend were both severely
injured while in an accident crossing the east river in manhattan.

Ever since then, I've gotten in the habit of using my seatbelt while in a
taxi, car, bus, or whatever. Sometimes I get weird looks from it. Sometimes I
find that the seatbelt is buried in the seat because seemingly nobody has used
it for months. I do the same thing here in Tokyo and I believe its still rare
for passengers to care but at least the cars are cleaner and the belts are
better maintained.

It's a bit odd that we (New Yorkers in this case) allow the TLC to push back
on those regulations and win.

~~~
tyfon
I _always_ buckle up, even in bus. I've gotten looks from taxi drives in south
Europe for this, they treat it as an insult. I feel it's better to insult than
be dead. Afaik since you get fined quite severely in Norway where I live (and
most of Europe) if you don't wear a seat belt, the rate of use is much higher
than the US.

He will be missed. Hopefully it can put focus on such a simple thing to save
lives.

~~~
po
Here's a fun fact: the yellow school busses most North Americans get trucked
to school in usually don't have seatbelts. The reason is that they follow a
different school of thought regarding safety.

The basic idea is that instead of giving everyone seatbelts that unruly kids
won't adjust properly and will use to whack each other's teeth out, you make
really high padded seats so that in the case of an accident the passengers go
flying into the seat in front of them, but its a relatively short distance and
a soft, sturdy landing. The theory is called 'compartmentalization' if you're
looking for a google search term. Here's one:

[https://canadasafetycouncil.org/child-safety/there-need-
seat...](https://canadasafetycouncil.org/child-safety/there-need-seat-belts-
school-buses)

~~~
delinka
We have a local school bus that took a head-on collision at speed (bus
traveling 45mph, oncoming pickup at 60mph) and treated the occupants very
well. The bus was full of high schoolers, the pickup was driven by another
high schooler. The bus driver took a break near the ankle and none of the
students sustained anything more than bumps and bruises.

Now, a lot comes into play here - the bus outweighs the pickup by several
times, so it has the momentum to absorb the oncoming momentum and keep moving.
But it's certainly not like hitting a flying bug. All that energy from the
truck headed the opposite direction has to go somewhere, and it slows the bus
dramatically in an instant. And these are high schoolers - no matter how many
times the driver reminds them to sit down, sit correctly, they just won't. And
even after all that, with no one besides the driver in a seatbelt, the
students were all OK. (To satisfy curiosity: the driver of the pickup took
serious injuries of which none were life-threatening; he spent two days in the
hospital. He'd gotten impatient driving behind a tractor/trailer and decided
to pass immediately after a curve without checking the lane first. This was a
two-lane state "highway" and he was indeed in a zone that allowed passing.)

Then there's the Really Bad Accidents where the bus ends up on its side or
upside down. Seatbelts are designed the hold under stress-- the button becomes
near-impossible to operate and release. Smaller children will require the
assistance of an adult. And there's ONE on the bus. With 50 kids. They make a
safe belt cutter that a driver can carry, but now the driver has to visit
every seat with multiple belts, cutting kids free, supporting them so they
don't fall. This is not a scenario I'd care to have enter reality.

~~~
ghshephard
I can't speak to every seat belt buckle - but I went off a 20' foot cliff in a
70's sedan of some kind. (Grandmother was driving, she fell asleep). The seat
belt left a _perfect_ imprint of a bruise, down to the _stitching_ on my chest
and waste, but I (and my grandmother) had absolutely zero difficulty popping
the seatbelt. The fall when we popped them wasn't that far, as 3/4 of the car
had crushed.

Both of us walked away without a single injury other than the bruises from the
seat belt. I've worn them religiously ever since that day.

~~~
girvo
_> The seat belt left a perfect imprint of a bruise, down to the stitching on
my chest and waste_

One of the serious accidents I was in (my grandmother turned a corner very
slowly and the other driver was going 130km/h, with a pregnant lady in the
passengers seat) did the exact same thing to me. I also got a black eye;
apparently right as the accident happened I entered the brace position so
quickly I hit my eye socket on my own knee!

------
cletus
The culture around seatbelts in the US confounds me.

As an Australian I've spent my entire life wearing seatbelts. It's second
nature. I don't even think about it. Taxis or otherwise. In fact I think it's
required in all cases.

But in the US people seem to view the choice to turn a mild car accident into
a severe or even fatal one as some kind of moral stance or personal freedom.
Or rather any effort to require their use as Big Government or the Nanny
State.

Some states still don't require rear passengers to wear seatbelts. [1]

Personally I wear a seatbelt in cabs and don't think twice about it. I'd feel
uncomfortable without one.

Anyway, sad news.

[1]
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seat_belt_legislation_in_the_...](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seat_belt_legislation_in_the_United_States)

~~~
jakejake
The culture in the U.S. Is very much pro-seatbelt. Grizzly TV and billboard
ads run all the time (in fact I just saw one last night). The slogan here is
"click it or ticket" and police will ticket you for not wearing your belt.

For some bizzare reason though, it is somehow acceptable to not wear a belt
when you are in a taxi, as if you are magically protected by the
"professional" driver. I'm not 100% sure but it may have something to do with
being in the back seat as well, as if that made it somehow safer.

I personally always fasten the seatbelt and have never had the slightest odd
look from the taxi driver.

~~~
spacehome
> as if that made it somehow safer.

But it does.

~~~
jakejake
The article seems to prove otherwise.

------
kvcc01
Seeing Prof. Nash enjoying his walks on campus is one of my fondest memories
from grad school. This is very sad.

I was curious to learn more about his work a while ago and had looked up his
PhD thesis. Here's a link: [http://www.princeton.edu/mudd/news/faq/topics/Non-
Cooperativ...](http://www.princeton.edu/mudd/news/faq/topics/Non-
Cooperative_Games_Nash.pdf).

What struck me was that it only had 2 references to prior work! That's how you
know you're doing innovative research.

~~~
jedbrown
I'd say that lack of references is more often a sign of ignorance than
innovation. I see that every day; transformative work like John Nash's thesis
only come along once in a while.

~~~
sitkack
The way we publish research is broken. So much prior art goes unpublished
because it is never accepted by a journal. Negative results, meh results, and
flawed research all have value. Proper citation is often difficult but can be
as important as the work itself, other wise the knowledge graph is fractured.

~~~
zootar
You're not in academia, are you? There're hundreds of obscure journals and
conferences with very low standards. As long as you choose venues that are
within your league, you can publish anything that remotely resembles research,
and it will show up on Google Scholar. A new academic paper is published every
15 seconds, and most of them are "negative results, meh results, and flawed
research".

~~~
robotresearcher
Very, very few of them are negative results. People just don't write those
papers.

~~~
zootar
Most of them are negative results, though usually not overtly presented as
such. In my experience, it's extremely rare for a researcher to throw away
months of hard work because the result is null. They almost always find a way
to augment it or spin it, write up the paper with the phrase "more research is
needed" in the conclusion, and submit to a mediocre venue.

~~~
robotresearcher
Can you give an example, because I have seen very few papers with negative or
'null' results. I'm not even sure what 'null' results means.

~~~
zootar
Null means "without value, effect, consequence, or significance; being or
amounting to nothing".

Google "reproducibility crisis", "Why Most Published Research Findings Are
False" by Ionnadis, "The Garden of Forking Paths" by Gelman.

------
armansu
Remembering John Nash

It was an afternoon of Monday, May 9 2011 (the so-called ‘Victory Day’ in
post-Soviet Union countries - that’s how I remember). For the previous 2
weeks, I was busy working on my final project for the Information Retrieval
course - Natural Language Processing project which aimed to teach Japanese
grammar with example sentences. The Spring semester was about to end, and I
was struggling with my New Jersey pollen allergies while having a lunch with a
friend at the Frist Campus Center.

We were sitting at the table right next to the tray return conveyors, so when
I spotted a familiar figure returning his tray, I decided to approach him.
That was indeed Prof. Nash. The topic for the conversation was not hard to
find, as just a couple of days before on the Kazakh news sites, I saw that he
was one of 6 Nobel Laureates who attended the annual Astana Economic Forum in
my hometown. Apparently, he just got back from the forum past Friday. We
talked about his meeting with the Prime Minister, the fact that the meeting
with the President was cancelled on the last minute. He said it was his first
time in Kazakhstan and his second time in the former Soviet Union country
(he's been to Saint Petersburg a couple of times) and one thing that surprised
him was the fact that all the signs in the Central Asian country were in
Cyrillic (not Chinese). We chatted for about 5-10 minutes. I guess, that’s how
you blow an opportunity to talk mathematics with the legendary mathematician.

Next year in May 2012 he attended the Astana Economic Forum once again. It
just so happened that he flew back on the same Lufthansa Astana -> Frankfurt
flight with my family who were traveling to the US for my graduation. My mom
told me how over the course of the flight a few times on his way back from the
restroom he stopped by my younger brother Nurym and in complete silence
watched him time his 4x4x4 Rubik’s cube solves.

One year later in May 2013 while browsing the shelves of The Labyrinth
Bookstore in downtown Princeton I stumbled upon the book “The Essential John
Nash” which with plain and informal style attempts to explain the Nash’s
diverse contributions to game theory as well as pure mathematics. It was so
good that I finished one chapter right at the store and took the book home.

The world lost a beautiful mind. Rest in peace, Prof. Nash. The Phantom of
Fine Hall.

------
axaxs
I never understand why people don't wear seat belts, even in cabs. I think the
thought is that it's the city, you probably won't be going fast. But humans
are really bad at judging just how fast they are travelling.

Imagine I asked you to absolutely sprint full speed into a tree while
blindfolded. So no time to brace yourself or slow down. You'd probably refuse,
thinking this will either hurt very badly or even permanently injure you in
certain circumstances. And that is at 12-15mph for most of us. In a car you
are going at least twice as fast at all times, and have all sorts of fun
objects to break your motion, like steering wheels and dashboards.

~~~
willis77
Cycling is great for giving an appreciation for what 20-30mph really feels
like, without the car disconnect. Same as your sprinting example: go get a
bike, find the steepest hill you know of, pedal as fast as you can down the
hill (this is going to be 30-40 mph), then ask yourself if you'd like to hit a
brick wall in that moment. Most people who are otherwise comfortable riding
without seatbelts would be peeing pants and grabbing brakes long before 40mph.

~~~
Jach
These are both pretty terrible arguments, due to
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impulse_%28physics%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impulse_%28physics%29)
Cars have crumple zones for a reason. This is not to say seat belts aren't
good, as they along with air bags contribute to impulse, but there's a huge
difference between shooting an egg (or person) at a brick wall at 50 mph while
naked, vs. encasing it in sufficient amounts of bubble wrap first. I'll gladly
sprint into a tree, or ram a bike into a wall, at such speeds provide I or the
tree/wall are sufficiently padded.
([https://youtu.be/DEP8juRSBRo](https://youtu.be/DEP8juRSBRo))

~~~
axaxs
Neither are terrible arguments. They are not exactly equivalent, obviously. A
car does have crumple zones, meant to slow deceleration of the vehicle itself.
It is assumed that passengers and objects are somehow attached to the car,
such as by a belt device of some sort I imagine. The crumpling effect doesn't
help you when you propel into the person in front of you, or as in many cases,
through the windshield itself and into something that's not so crumply.

You absolutely would not drive into a wall sans seatbelt at 30mph, even with a
newer car. You'd be a fool to do so, as you will get injured and MAY not
survive said injuries.

------
namecast
Just under 64 years ago, Nash's Ph.D dissertation 'Non-Cooperative Games' was
published in the Annals of Mathematics.

The most legible copy I've found on the web is here:
[http://www.cs.upc.edu/~ia/nash51.pdf](http://www.cs.upc.edu/~ia/nash51.pdf)

Requesciat in pace.

~~~
anon012012
I didn't feel sad, but reading that paper I feel something which knows no
name. It is between respect, appreciation for beauty, and the need to do some
maths. It isn't griefful, but it is truthful, and surely M.Nash would have
liked it truthful.

------
dluan
John Nash's 1950 thesis:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ze91a751btm2lkr/PhD_Thesis_John_Na...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ze91a751btm2lkr/PhD_Thesis_John_Nash.pdf?dl=0)

I've stumbled on it a while ago, now is a fitting time to share it. Thanks
John Nash for teaching me how to cut a cake, and many other things in life.

------
saadmalik01
Wow, this is shocking. My buddy and I rode past the accident. The cops kept
signaling to us to keep driving.

They posted this yesterday shortly after the crash, but at that point they did
not have the bodies identified:
[http://www.nj.com/middlesex/index.ssf/2015/05/2_dead_in_nj_t...](http://www.nj.com/middlesex/index.ssf/2015/05/2_dead_in_nj_turnpike_crash_police_say.html#incart_river)

------
mmrasheed
A person who I knew nothing about became one of the inspiring figures in my
life after I watched the movie, "A beautiful mind". I am neither a
mathematician, nor an economist. So, I didn't get to dig his work deep. But, I
often use his struggle with schizophrenia and his recovery as an example of
unlimited potential of human mind.

~~~
gus_massa
Nice movie, but remember to read the diff with the real life: [spoiler alert]
[http://monkeymigraine.blogspot.com.ar/2007/12/beautiful-
lie-...](http://monkeymigraine.blogspot.com.ar/2007/12/beautiful-lie-truth-
behind-beautiful.html)

~~~
triangleman
I just watched the movie last night for the 2nd time, thinking that I was in
for a completely fictionalized story, because I had uncritically accepted
sensational blog titles like the one you linked to.

Turns out, the movie is a rather good depiction of the struggles that Nash
went through. He published a groundbreaking paper as a grad student, married
Alicia, suffered from schizophrenia, and learned how to manage it, eventually
going back to Princeton as a damaged but wiser man, and worthy of a Nobel
prize in economics. All of these major points were covered in the movie.

Nash himself found the movie to be close to reality, except that it may have
suggested that he went back on newer antipsychotics--see the interview he gave
to a Nobel reporter 10 years ago[1]. In fact, the movie was much more fair to
his point of view than he admitted in the interview.

Some details of his life were left out, but his reputation as the "Ghost of
Fine Hall" was preserved. I see the film as a fair presentation of his life,
especially compared to the Hollywood standard for "true stories"\--see _The
Hurricane_ , _American Gangster_ , _JFK_ , etc.

[1]
[http://www.nobelprize.org/mediaplayer/index.php?id=429](http://www.nobelprize.org/mediaplayer/index.php?id=429)

------
rdl
Self driving cars can't come soon enough. I'd be fine with 100x the current
punishments for drunk driving if someone has the option of a self driving car
and actually chooses not to use it.

------
nnutter
The metro buses I ride in to St. Louis do not have seat belts, do not have
soft seats, and are not high but they drive on the freeway at 65+ MPH. It's
even legit just to stand which I've done when the bus is crowded. None of this
has ever felt safe to me but I assumed someone had determined that it was. For
instance, I had not known how effective school busses' high, padded seats were
at protecting its passengers until reading this thread and had assumed
similarly that they didn't seem safe but must be.

~~~
tim333
Apparently (1998 figures) in the US about 41,000 people die in road accidents
of which about four are motorcoach passengers. So in general anything to get
people onto busses rather than cars would be a plus.

[http://www.ntsb.gov/news/events/Pages/Bus_Crashworthiness.as...](http://www.ntsb.gov/news/events/Pages/Bus_Crashworthiness.aspx)

------
Mitchhhs
At Princeton, John Nash sat at my lunch table in the campus center a few
times. The first time it happened, I didn't know for sure it was John Nash,
but there was something about him that just told me that it was. It happened
many more times and I always felt a sense of awe to be in his presence.
Another example of the fine line between brilliance and insanity and how they
are interrelated. Not the way you would have expected John Nash to go. Rest in
Peace and thank you for your contributions to the world.

------
bane
Absolutely tragic.

Just a note, New Jersey, like most states in the U.S. requires the use of seat
belts for drivers and passengers, even in a taxi and police will cite you and
passengers for not wearing them. Drivers will get double cited if passengers
are not wearing them.

------
SpaceManNabs
This feels really odd. I just saw John Nash a few days ago in the Fine Hall
elevator. Hell, I used to see him all the time in Fine Hall. I will surely
remember and miss him as I walk through campus next year and remember all the
"sightings." What a loss.

------
efm
Terry Tao says they were returning from the Abel prize ceremony:
[https://plus.google.com/+TerenceTao27/posts/F6dLkQietJg](https://plus.google.com/+TerenceTao27/posts/F6dLkQietJg)

------
DigitalSea
It was through the movie A Beautiful Mind that I came to know about the man
that is John Nash. an inspiring talented guy who is will be sadly missed. I
have been guilty of not wearing a seatbelt in a taxi a few times before, as
many others seem to point out there is this socially accepted practice of not
buckling up in a taxi and I have no idea why.

If there is one thing we should take away from this highly tragic loss it is:
seatbelts save lives.

------
rayiner
His wife Alicia was also killed in the accident.

------
davnicwil
Very sad. The non-wearing of seatbelts in taxis is something I'm acutely aware
of at the moment as I'm in Bogota, Colombia, where taxis very rarely have
seatbelts in the back seats and driving conditions are erratic.

In my experience, i.e. just the people I've met (mostly in their mid-20s),
locals here don't care. In the rare cases seatbelts are available, they don't
wear them, and they even laugh off my suggestions to do so. The taxi drivers
generally do wear them in their front seat, but I've also noticed them going
without.

It's very strange and infuriating to me that not wearing a seatbelt in taxis
seems to just be the culture here. I'm from the UK so wearing a seatbelt has
always been a natural instinct. It's such a simple, low-cost action that can
have such a high payoff in the event of a crash. It just seems obviously a
better strategy to wear one than to not, but maybe that's based on my points
system where fitting in with the traditional, 'done thing' weights much lower
than trying to optimise my personal safety.

I've noticed this in other Latin American countries too, in particular Brazil.
In Brazil if I remember correctly the taxis did actually have seatbelts fairly
often, but locals (again, just people I met in their 20s) don't wear them.
Indeed, when I suggested a friend buckle up in a taxi doing 80 km/h on a city
road, I was told something like "that's not the Brazilian way". I was
absolutely dumbfounded!

Back in Bogota, one interesting side point is that Uber cars generally do have
seatbelts, and are in much better condition than the typical street minicabs.
As a result, when I can order an Uber, I do. I think it's a very interesting
thing that's happening there - the Uber cars aren't just disrupting on price,
but on standards too. The latter is far easier than the former here, I'm sure,
and despite the non-seatbelt-wearing culture you'd imagine it has to appeal to
enough people to give them a competitive edge, which may go some way to
pushing up standards all round.

------
chx
In Canada, wearing a seat belt is the law, plain and simple.
[http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/safety/safe-driving-
practic...](http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/safety/safe-driving-
practices.shtml) [http://www.pssg.gov.bc.ca/osmv/road-
safety/seatbelts.htm](http://www.pssg.gov.bc.ca/osmv/road-
safety/seatbelts.htm) and so on I won't list all the provinces but you get the
picture. You _will_ be stopped and ticketed if you ride in a cab w/o a
seatbelt.

------
jc123
Very nice short video Nash did for the Abel prize
[http://www.abelprisen.no/artikkel/vis.html?tid=63683](http://www.abelprisen.no/artikkel/vis.html?tid=63683)

------
piyushpr134
Thats just sad :(

------
fennecfoxen
_sigh_ I suppose it's a sign of the times that there are already Uber-vs-Taxi
rants in the source article's comments (while there are some valid points
there, it's rather tasteless.)

~~~
protomyth
Sadly, a lot of people subscribe to the mantra "never let a crisis go to
waste". I miss the quite contemplation of the dead and then a thoughtful
analysis of if we have a problem and what we can do to solve it. I guess
that's long gone or only alive in niche areas.

rest in peace troubled brilliance

~~~
tomjen3
As much as I hate to argue against thoughtful analysis, sometimes never
letting a good crisis go to waste can radically improve chances that others
don't die - and at that point I can live with not giving sufficient respect to
the death.

~~~
protomyth
I guess I've only seen half-baked solutions come out of crisis thinking. Also,
there seems to be a tendency for some parties to put their little "pet
project" into effect after a crisis. Since I just traveled, I would suggest
the TSA as one of the prime examples of the way the road leads.

[edit: oh come on downvoters, tomjen3 is stating an opinion held by many and
it kills any hope of discussion when someone gets downvoted into oblivion]

------
plg
I was once in a taxi in which the driver would snort cocaine when we stopped
at a traffic light. Needless to say I got out and walked.

Another time I was in a taxi and the driver fell asleep on the highway. We
were in stop and go traffic and after a long "stop" the traffic started moving
but we did not. I noticed the driver sort of slumped over in his seat. I
yelled "hello?" and he startled awake. Couldn't just get out and walk, we were
on a highway in the middle of winter in Montreal.

~~~
catshirt
...and your point is....?

~~~
plg
Taxis can be very dangerous

------
mckoss
Bob Simon of 60 Minutes also died this way in February. Wear your seatbelts in
cabs and Ubers, people!

------
mmuelly
[http://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/376qv4/john_nash_taugh...](http://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/376qv4/john_nash_taught_me_the_connection_between/)

------
foolinaround
I initially came to hear about Nash through the movie, and Crowe did such a
wonderful job!

I never heard of game theory before, and it piqued my interest, and it is
quite amazing how much watching a movie did to increase my knowledge!

------
backtoyoujim
His boardgamegeek page:

[https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgamedesigner/1630/john-
nash](https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgamedesigner/1630/john-nash)

------
vvpan
Can anybody sum up what his main achievements are?

------
rglovejoy
Obligatory xkcd: [http://xkcd.org/182/](http://xkcd.org/182/)

~~~
triangleman
OK this is probably the best evidence for the inaccuracy of _A Beautiful
Mind_.

------
shruubi
Such sad news, it almost feels like it doesn't do the man justice to go like
that. Even worse it was with his wife.

------
cekanoni
May he rest in pice now. :(

------
martindale
Black bar.

------
allpratik
RIP Professor! :( sad

------
haloboy777
god bless noble soul... sigh i am numb :/

------
tobiasu
Rest in peace

------
paulgeop
This was no accident.

------
yesbabyyes
Oh no. RIP John and Alicia Nash. Where's the black ribbon?

------
naturalethic
I've never worn a seatbelt in a taxi, but I've always worn them in an Uber.

------
dsacco
He was a beautiful human being, I wish he had been wearing a seatbelt.

Maybe when we have self-driving cars men and women like John and Alicia won't
have to be killed in "accidents" caused by people who don't understand how to
drive without murdering others.

~~~
GigabyteCoin
Just because you "understand how to drive" doesn't mean you are protected from
being killed while driving.

